# How do you tell people your a furry



## Bigboff (Apr 5, 2011)

i have been telling some close firends now but i want to go public and be proud of who i am,
i want know what to expect who is should tell
and mainly how the fuck i epxlain it to my parents! (i stil live at home)
alll help is apreciated


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

_"Hey guys, I'm a furry."_

Done


----------



## LeverPuller (Apr 5, 2011)

Furry isn't that big of a thing.
Unless you think you're an animal on the inside or some crazy shit, there shouldn't be anything you need to 'come out' about. Other than that, if you're talking about like, wearing animal ears and tails, then just do it, and if your parents have a problem with it, stop doing it until you move out.
Gonna be honest, it's pretty simple if you're not a freak about it.
My friends all think it's cool I can make money drawing animal people. And that's the extent of it lol.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't even-
This isn't even in the right section.

Also - http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...YOU-DON-T-HAVE-TO-quot-COME-OUT-quot-AS-FURRY!

Let me reiterate that:
*FOR THE SAKE OF OUR SANITY, YOU DON'T HAVE TO "COME OUT" AS FURRY!*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't tell them. Simple.


----------



## Bigboff (Apr 5, 2011)

ok but if i want to be furry in public like fursuit how do i explain this to my friends?


----------



## Bigboff (Apr 5, 2011)

i have always been a furry an dim proud of what i am its not just a hobby its a lifestyle if it was jsut a hobby then maybe id secret or if it was purely sexual itd keep it private but its who i am


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

Exactly how do *you* lifestyle as a furry?

Also if you wear a fursuit in public, so what? There not that comfortable and wearing it 24/7 is retarded.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2011)

Bigboff said:


> ok but if i want to be furry in public like fursuit how do i explain this to my friends?


Say you like dressing up like a mascot. Isn't that what it really is?


----------



## Bigboff (Apr 5, 2011)

no i want to fursuit but its how i am i am furry its deeper its hard toe xplain but i want be proud to be a furry! ok doesnt matter anymore


----------



## Xegras (Apr 5, 2011)

Bigboff said:


> no i want to fursuit but its how i am i am furry its deeper its hard toe xplain but i want be proud to be a furry! ok doesnt matter anymore


 
Nice to know your passion runs so deep you give up on it after 10 posts.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2011)

Bigboff said:


> no i want to fursuit but its how i am i am furry its deeper its hard toe xplain but i want be proud to be a furry! ok doesnt matter anymore


 The thing is most people do not view being a furry as a lifestyle, and view it as an interest or a hobby, and view having "Pride in being a furry" alike having "Pride in being an artist" or "Pride in playing golf"


----------



## Bigboff (Apr 5, 2011)

but people tel all their firend sthye play golf and are good at it so the analgy doesnt work and i mean im not giving up i just mean ill find help on my own


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 5, 2011)

Bigboff said:


> but people tel all their firend sthye play golf and are good at it so the analgy doesnt work and i mean im not giving up i just mean ill find help on my own


 "I love the furry fandom and I am great at fursuiting"
"I love to golf and I have a mean drive"

Its about the same. People will always thing "being an animal at heart" or "having the soul of an animal" or "my life being all about being a furry" strange, and often will think you are insane (true or not I am unsure)

I am not trying to insult you I am just sharing the facts.


----------

